# Yes I'm back to vent....lol.



## Ilovemyfeelings (Oct 20, 2009)

YOU would rather talk to everyone else but your kids....they have phones too and you being the parent you are really trying so hard to get in contact with both of them....YES, SIR... that’s love isn’t it...

You will even make them suffer for your stupidity. 

Why should A and K want to come a see you now D?

For months I tired talking to you...over and over and over..(your kids heard this)..but you still have your plans. 


Do you know why you own kids don’t want to see you? Oh I’m not sure it’s because you left me...I think now they do see how really selfish and controlling you are...

They are also scared of you....What does a child think....... when a FATHER rides his motorcycle through the neighborhood and acts like and drunk idiot?....A still wonders why you did that!...It scared her so bad that...when she hears a motorcycle she cringes now and will NOT go outside her home when hearing a motorcycle.....HOW POSITIVE YOU ARE.... 

So why am I trying to get this meeting set up with you and your children....I DON’T know why...because they still don’t want to see you....because they don’t want to get a third degree lecture from the drunk DAD...I think maybe they need to see ALL THE NEW THINGS you’ve gotten yourself...

When: they don’t get to go to the movies, they don’t get to have school pictures made, they don’t get school year annuals, they don’t get to go to school dances, they don’t get to have friends over because there’s not enough food to feed their friends, they don’t get to have a haircut when needed, they don’t get to do things like they did before....and you’ll stick their money in your back pocket and run....
And for you to have all your NICE things in your home now and outside your home....I’m sure that’s what they will be thinking when they see you again...BY THE WAY HOW IS THAT NEW CAR?

OH, yes, yes you will make them feel guilty for NOT talking to you....or NOT wanting to come and see you....because this is how you are....it’s about YOU...Isn’t it...I know how this works D and I know just how a daughter feels...when this is thrown in her face.....and YOU ASK who’s really mean?

....I want them to see how happy you are...I want them to see WHAT your like and what your doing now that you are outside this home and how POSITIVE YOU ARE...I’m sure it will involve a beer can or some kind of alcohol beverage. I want you to fill their heads with BS....

I’m so proud of K and A, but I’ll never tell you their accomplishments...those are 4 me to keep...And if they fail I’m sure I will be held accountable for that.... for I’m NOT the great MOTHER...where the HELL HAVE YOU BEEN?:rofl:

I do hope you enjoy your time with your kids....and I hope you take them some where’s special...
I wonder just what all you will have them do for you......make you supper, get me a beer, hand me my glasses,....clean my house for me, for I don’t know how...ARE THEY YOUR MAIDS TOO. IS this why you had children?,... so they can run and do for you?

YouTube - Cheaper To Keep Her


----------

